# James Squire Pub Opening In Perth



## hughman666

Hi all,

Walking down Murray St in Perth today I saw a banner at the opening of Shafto Lane for a new pub called The Squire...with a James Squire logo at the bottom.

I doubt that they will be brewing here as the place looks pretty small but if they host beers like The Highwayman I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## Katherine

Excellent... did it say when it was opening wonder were they will fit it... better option then Durty's....


----------



## eamonnfoley

Now that is big news - will walk down at lunchtime and see this sign for myself.


----------



## dj1984

You would think it would be open in june, so im going for sure for tea and a beer for sure.


----------



## benno1973

Unfortunatley I work right across the road! How tragic that now I only have to walk 6m to the pub for Friday beers, rather than 30m to Durty's or 50m to Carnies!


----------



## kook

Kaiser Soze said:


> Unfortunatley I work right across the road! How tragic that now I only have to walk 6m to the pub for Friday beers, rather than 30m to Durty's or 50m to Carnies!



Bugger them both, the BBC is right in that area too!

Will be interesting to see what comes of this Squires location though. The Perth CBD is not a great place for beer geeks.


----------



## Katherine

Ive being doing the extra walk to the Brass Monkey lately... $7.50 for a pint of Fat Yak at the moment!


----------



## brendanos

A little bird told me they'll be brewing there too...


----------



## benno1973

kook said:


> Bugger them both, the BBC is right in that area too!



Yeh, but it makes for an expensive week if we spend all Friday there. Carnies has LCPA and Hobgoblin on tap, so makes for a good Friday (if you can avoid the fights...)


----------



## eamonnfoley

kook said:


> Bugger them both, the BBC is right in that area too!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what comes of this Squires location though. The Perth CBD is not a great place for beer geeks.



It will be the only brewery outlet in the CBD. I reckon it will do very well. Despite how expensive and the fact the Belgian is BUL rubbish, it is busy every night of the week.

In my humble opinion, dedicated brewery outlets are the way to get people into craft beer! 

Bring on a Matilda Bay ale house!!!


----------



## kook

foles said:


> It will be the only brewery outlet in the CBD. I reckon it will do very well. Despite how expensive and the fact the Belgian is BUL rubbish, it is busy every night of the week.



Agreed - it's a real shame that the Nail gear left Bobby Dazzlers. Still - it's also great to see the quality of the beers they are producing now.

I don't understand what you mean by the Belgian is BUL rubbish though? I realise the Stella is brewed under license, but are you saying that InBev now produce Leffe Blonde/Brune and Hoegaarden locally? The bottled range certainly isn't BUL either. I love stopping in for a Rochefort 10 or Orval when I have a chance.


----------



## cdbrown

Is this where the old Frostbites and then a Japanese restaurant used to be? I guess I'll have to check it out on way to train station tonight.


----------



## cubbie

Kaiser Soze said:


> Unfortunatley I work right across the road! How tragic that now I only have to walk 6m to the pub for Friday beers, rather than 30m to Durty's or 50m to Carnies!



mmmm I work across the road also (well just up a little bit)


----------



## eamonnfoley

cdbrown said:


> Is this where the old Frostbites and then a Japanese restaurant used to be? I guess I'll have to check it out on way to train station tonight.




Just had a look: THE GENEROUS SQUIRE!

being built at the moment - could see the bar inside. And yeah its the old Frostbites. The sketch on the banner looks nothing short of fantastic! This is great news.......


----------



## eamonnfoley

kook said:


> Agreed - it's a real shame that the Nail gear left Bobby Dazzlers. Still - it's also great to see the quality of the beers they are producing now.
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by the Belgian is BUL rubbish though? I realise the Stella is brewed under license, but are you saying that InBev now produce Leffe Blonde/Brune and Hoegaarden locally? The bottled range certainly isn't BUL either. I love stopping in for a Rochefort 10 or Orval when I have a chance.




It seems the leffe stuff is BUL - certainly isnt a patch on the Belgian stuff anyway. Cant say for certain though, but remember someone telling me. 
And I like the idea of bottled stuff - but paid $50 for a round of 3 westmalle tripels that all were undrinkable - bad bottles. Its a tough gig getting delicate beers all the way to Perth in good shape I guess.


----------



## cdbrown

foles said:


> Just had a look: THE GENEROUS SQUIRE!
> 
> being built at the moment - could see the bar inside. And yeah its the old Frostbites. The sketch on the banner looks nothing short of fantastic! This is great news.......



Just had a look then before getting some chicken teryaki from Taka. Looks like there's going to be some nice open areas up on the second floor. 

Will Durty's loose JS off their taps?


----------



## kook

foles said:


> It seems the leffe stuff is BUL - certainly isnt a patch on the Belgian stuff anyway. Cant say for certain though, but remember someone telling me.
> And I like the idea of bottled stuff - but paid $50 for a round of 3 westmalle tripels that all were undrinkable - bad bottles. Its a tough gig getting delicate beers all the way to Perth in good shape I guess.



Serious? I personally haven't noticed a difference between them here and in Europe. I didn't know they were viable to BUL over here, I thought it all came out of Leuven. Are the bottles BOL too? I'll admit though, on occasion Hoegaarden on draft is not as fresh as it could be.

I'm surprised they didn't replace the bottles for you? I've not had a bad bottle there, but I'd certainly hope that if I did they'd replace it.

It's a shame they don't stock more variety there though - but I guess thats a part of them being a ALH chain pub.


edit: InBev's brand factsheet doesn't mention licensing for any countries for the Leffe range or Hoegaarden range, it's mentioned for all the other beers BUL though : http://www.ab-inbev.com/pdf/brandfactsheets.pdf


----------



## eamonnfoley

kook said:


> Serious? I personally haven't noticed a difference between them here and in Europe. I didn't know they were viable to BUL over here, I thought it all came out of Leuven. Are the bottles BOL too? I'll admit though, on occasion Hoegaarden on draft is not as fresh as it could be.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't replace the bottles for you? I've not had a bad bottle there, but I'd certainly hope that if I did they'd replace it.
> 
> It's a shame they don't stock more variety there though - but I guess thats a part of them being a ALH chain pub.



I didn't bother trying to exchange, was far too busy - so they might have


----------



## hughman666

Katie said:


> Ive being doing the extra walk to the Brass Monkey lately... $7.50 for a pint of Fat Yak at the moment!



yep i've been frequenting there too lately as i'm getting a little bored with most CBD drinking establishments....although alpha pale ales at the CBD bar are literally 2 minutes walk from my office...


----------



## brendanos

Hey Kook the Leffe is still fully imported, but CUB soon plan to knock out Hoegaarden in Australia.


----------



## hughman666

brendanos said:


> Hey Kook the Leffe is still fully imported, but CUB soon plan to knock out Hoegaarden in Australia.



great it will develop that dirty water taste we have grown to love in beers such as ausie becks, aussie heineken etc

cant wait <_<


----------



## mckenry

brendanos said:


> Hey Kook the Leffe is still fully imported, but CUB soon plan to knock out Hoegaarden in Australia.



Oh no.


----------



## pbrosnan

kook said:


> Serious? I personally haven't noticed a difference between them here and in Europe. I didn't know they were viable to BUL over here, I thought it all came out of Leuven. Are the bottles BOL too? I'll admit though, on occasion Hoegaarden on draft is not as fresh as it could be.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't replace the bottles for you? I've not had a bad bottle there, but I'd certainly hope that if I did they'd replace it.
> 
> It's a shame they don't stock more variety there though - but I guess thats a part of them being a ALH chain pub.
> 
> 
> edit: InBev's brand factsheet doesn't mention licensing for any countries for the Leffe range or Hoegaarden range, it's mentioned for all the other beers BUL though : http://www.ab-inbev.com/pdf/brandfactsheets.pdf



Just back from Belgium. Leffe there tasted the same as here, it's just a lot cheaper. And Chimay Red is 97 cents a bottle in the supermarket.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

pbrosnan said:


> Just back from Belgium. Leffe there tasted the same as here, it's just a lot cheaper. And Chimay Red is 97 cents a bottle in the supermarket.




Thread hijack on - BWS in Kelmscott have Chimay Red (and Hoey Grand Cru) on special for $4 a bottle, sorry Brendan.

Carry on.


----------



## King Brown

brendanos said:


> Hey Kook the Leffe is still fully imported, but CUB soon plan to knock out Hoegaarden in Australia.



With any luck it will be cheaper and fresher, hopefully they wont screw it up...


----------



## mika

King Brown said:


> With any luck it will be cheaper and fresher, hopefully they wont screw it up...



Have you even tasted any of the other BUL attempts ? <_<


----------



## LexP

King Brown said:


> With any luck it will be cheaper and fresher, hopefully they wont screw it up...



Because with their track record of brewing under license :\


----------



## King Brown

mika said:


> Have you even tasted any of the other BUL attempts ? <_<



Yes, but only the standard lagers which IMHO are already fairly average. Wit is a style that is better fresh from what I've read, but I'd be skeptical that CUB would do it justice. Hopefully boutique bottle shops will still sell the fully imported version.


----------



## barfridge

I bet they'll do what they do for Guinness BUL: brew a bog stock lager, then add a flavour syrup to it.

mmm...doesn't that sound delicious


----------



## eamonnfoley

barfridge said:


> I bet they'll do what they do for Guinness BUL: brew a bog stock lager, then add a flavour syrup to it.
> 
> mmm...doesn't that sound delicious



Guinness BUL is truly a shocker here in Aust. Every time i decide to have one I regret it. Tastes like it has POR in it amongst other things


----------



## PostModern

King Brown said:


> Yes, but only the standard lagers which IMHO are already fairly average. Wit is a style that is better fresh from what I've read, but I'd be skeptical that CUB would do it justice.



I see your skepticism and raise you some downright disdain. Bet they'll brew 2000Hl a batch and destroy the yeast in the process.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

back on topic, YAY!

I'll have to change my local from the Melbourne to the JS Ale House, although I do fancy the LCPA @ Melbourne...


----------



## Katherine

Any news on this opening?

Gee I hope its the original Golden Ale.... I miss that beer! but then I can always go for the IPA never had that on tap! 

It will also be good to have an Australian Pub in the CBD instead of sudo Irish and English pubs that me done suit our environment. Don't get me wrong loved them in England and Ireland... 

I always end up drinking Stella (STELLAAAAAAAAAAA!) at Durty Nelly's.


----------



## benno1973

I think it looks a long way off. At least a couple of months I'd say, judging by the construction and fitout still left to do...


----------



## troopa

I miss living in the Docklands in Melbourne... Squires bar there was awesome 
I hope for you guys over there get it set up the same and serves the rack of ribs.. That goes down great with a pint or 2 of golden ale (also served with a Bib) .. YUMMY


----------



## hughman666

just saw this, it says its due to be ready in june link



Kaiser Soze said:


> I think it looks a long way off. At least a couple of months I'd say, judging by the construction and fitout still left to do...


----------



## Bribie G

Wish we had one in Bris. Having said that when I had an all day session at the JS in Sydney in February with a couple of AHB members, the beers were fantastic except for the Amber and the Golden which we all voted a bit ho hum industrial. I would guess that these were done at Tooheys, and I'm wondering if the Perth pub will source as much of its stock as possible from Swan? That would make sense rather than racking up beer-miles over the Nullarbor.
Do Swan have a 'specialist' brewing section or is it all mainstream product produced there?


----------



## Katherine

I went to the one in Melbourne... Loved the hop thief. Looking forward to this opening in June in Perth!


----------



## PHARSYDE

Katie said:


> I went to the one in Melbourne... Loved the hop thief. Looking forward to this opening in June in Perth!




Looks like another club get together coming up Katie? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine

yep... quite a few beers on tap that i had not seen before!


----------



## cdbrown

Construction looks to be moving along nicely, nice open layout, upstairs looks good although the view over the small hobby shop and carpark isn't really inspiring. Hope they have plenty of heaters for the potential opening next month.


----------



## eamonnfoley

cdbrown said:


> Construction looks to be moving along nicely, nice open layout, upstairs looks good although the view over the small hobby shop and carpark isn't really inspiring. Hope they have plenty of heaters for the potential opening next month.



Should be good - lets hope it isnt too expensive. I'll be happy if a pint is 570ml, and not more than $9.


----------



## Katherine

I would happily pay more then drink at Durty's.


----------



## hughman666

oh come on, durty's isn't that bad!



Katie said:


> I would happily pay more then drink at Durty's.


----------



## dava

I've heard a rumour that The Generous Squire is scheduled to open around mid to late July!

Looking forward to a middle of winter pint of Amber Ale


----------



## Katherine

hughman666 said:


> oh come on, durty's isn't that bad!



I know I drink there most Fridays, I just wish they had more of a beer choice.




Dava said:


> I've heard a rumour that The Generous Squire is scheduled to open around mid to late July!
> 
> Looking forward to a middle of winter pint of Amber Ale



xmas in July


----------



## reviled

Had my first taste of James Squire this week, their Amber ale and Golden ale, all I can say is....

:icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:


----------



## benno1973

Katie said:


> I know I drink there most Fridays, I just wish they had more of a beer choice.



You haven't been drinking the Coopers Vintage Ale on tap at the Melbourne?


----------



## Katherine

reviled said:


> Had my first taste of James Squire this week, their Amber ale and Golden ale, all I can say is....
> 
> :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:



Rev does that mean you like it or dislike it???? Try the hopthief... more like you Im thinking..




Kaiser Soze said:


> You haven't been drinking the Coopers Vintage Ale on tap at the Melbourne?



Have not being to the melbourne for years.


----------



## SJW

Dont hold your breath, the one in Sydney is crap. Go the Red Oak any day!


----------



## Katherine

I enjoyed the one in Melbourne, but that might of being the company plus the hop thief!


----------



## cdbrown

I've noticed that the guys have been working fairly late especially the sparkies upstairs. 

I'll be at Durty's tomorrow evening for a few drinks. I've noticed the feral belgium white isn't as good as late last year. Don't see too many people drinking it so perhaps it's just old.


----------



## eamonnfoley

walked past today - Fermenters, lagering tanks, etc have arrived. Looks like they will be visible as they have been clad with wood.


----------



## cdbrown

Yeah - saw those tanks sitting there in the front area behind the glass last friday. Each labelled as to their duty. I did wonder if it was ll just for show.

Looks like there's going to be a nice outdoor area along shafto lane with all the steelwork going up for the cover. Looking forward to it opening up.


----------



## Katherine

cdbrown said:


> Yeah - saw those tanks sitting there in the front area behind the glass last friday. Each labelled as to their duty. I did wonder if it was ll just for show.
> 
> Looks like there's going to be a nice outdoor area along shafto lane with all the steelwork going up for the cover. Looking forward to it opening up.




I wonder if Hop Thief will be on tap! There goes my Friday afternoons! yeppeee!


----------



## cdbrown

Man I want a drink now!


----------



## eamonnfoley

cdbrown said:


> Yeah - saw those tanks sitting there in the front area behind the glass last friday. Each labelled as to their duty. I did wonder if it was ll just for show.
> 
> Looks like there's going to be a nice outdoor area along shafto lane with all the steelwork going up for the cover. Looking forward to it opening up.




The concical fermenter looked pretty functional to me - Would be a waste if they didnt brew with it!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

foles said:


> The concical fermenter looked pretty functional to me - Would be a waste if they didnt brew with it!


Any idea on the brewery size?Stick ya head in and ask! Wonder who's going to be the brewer? I dont do much just sit here and push keys.I want the job! Free beer for all my customers, shit I already do that.
Back to pushing keys. :huh: 
GB


----------



## Katherine

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Any idea on the brewery size?Stick ya head in and ask! Wonder who's going to be the brewer? I dont do much just sit here and push keys.I want the job! Free beer for all my customers, shit I already do that.
> Back to pushing keys. :huh:
> GB



ROFL.....


Ive got an idea GB... dumb your beer down......


----------



## cubbie

Katie said:


> I would happily pay more then drink at Durty's.



It is the owners of Durty's that are openings the Squires pub. There was a story about this in one of the publications we have here at work. See if I can find it.


----------



## cubbie

Here is an article on the pub from WA Business News May 21-27 2009

View attachment squirespub.pdf


----------



## eamonnfoley

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Any idea on the brewery size?Stick ya head in and ask! Wonder who's going to be the brewer? I dont do much just sit here and push keys.I want the job! Free beer for all my customers, shit I already do that.
> Back to pushing keys. :huh:
> GB




All you would do there is push keys! Saw the PLC on the wall. I could imagine, "James Squire's Neville Ale (Gold Medal Best Bitter)"


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

foles said:


> All you would do there is push keys! Saw the PLC on the wall. I could imagine, "James Squire's Neville Ale (Gold Medal Best Bitter)"


I would push those PLC buttons with love! "Button Pushers Best Bitter" Now watch em steal that great idea. h34r: They are listening you know, shhhhh
GB


----------



## NeilArge

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I would push those PLC buttons with love! "Button Pushers Best Bitter" Now watch em steal that great idea. h34r: They are listening you know, shhhhh
> GB



I'm going to be in Perth for the next couple of weeks. Besides Durty's and the JS pub, what other taverns of repute (i.e. quality microbreweries) should I put on the 'to visit' list? Happy to catch up with fellow travellers (I just re-read that and saw how sad and 'personals' ad it read....).

Cheers


ToG


----------



## Osangar

looking forward to this opening, a nice brew pub in Perth is a good development. 

I have been to the original in Sydney and it good however, the Red Oak is good also, and it had a lot more variety. That said, I just got back from India and the beer is rubbish at best. 

Perhaps when it opens, we WA chaps can arrange a night on the booze and see what its like in comparison to our beer.


----------



## RobB

Well, the horses mouth doesnt get much horsier than this.

I made a slight detour this morning to check out the progress of The Generous Squire and bumped into a lovely American chap by the name of Chuck  

The internal fit-out is well under way and they hope to start brewing on premises in about one month. The brewery is an 800 litre set-up which will be used for special and seasonal brews. The standard range will come from over east.


----------



## Katherine

Malty Cultural said:


> Well, the horses mouth doesnt get much horsier than this.
> 
> I made a slight detour this morning to check out the progress of The Generous Squire and bumped into a lovely American chap by the name of Chuck
> 
> The internal fit-out is well under way and they hope to start brewing on premises in about one month. The brewery is an 800 litre set-up which will be used for special and seasonal brews. The standard range will come from over east.




When does it open? did you really met Chuck Malty? I would love to met that dude!


----------



## thanme

God. Why did I only just find out about this today??
I think I nearly wet myself.

Time to find a job back in CBD I think


----------



## RobB

Katie said:


> When does it open? did you really met Chuck Malty? I would love to met that dude!



He was just hanging around outside taking photos of his work in progress. Poke your nose in the door on the way past and see if he's still there.

He was a really nice guy. As soon as I expressed an interest in his beer, he started talking to me as if he had known me all his life.

I remembered when they were going to start brewing, but forgot when they were opening! I would guess about a month away judging by the progress so far.


----------



## Katherine

cdbrown said:


> Katie - have a chat to Nev about borrowing a bag for the weekend.






Malty Cultural said:


> He was just hanging around outside taking photos of his work in progress. Poke your nose in the door on the way past and see if he's still there.
> 
> He was a really nice guy. As soon as I expressed an interest in his beer, he started talking to me as if he had known me all his life.
> 
> I remembered when they were going to start brewing, but forgot when they were opening! I would guess about a month away judging by the progress so far.



i read in STM (i think) on the weekend and he made me laugh by saying you know you have made in Australia when you see your name in the gutter.


----------



## Mercs Own

With any luck for you guys over in the west they will also brew the Speculator - that is my favourite. I always try and get in to the brew pub in Melbourne when it is on, in fact the brewer - Dave Edney sms's me to let me know when it is on!

God bless the brewers!

Who will be brewing in Perth??


----------



## cubbie

Mercs Own said:


> With any luck for you guys over in the west they will also brew the Speculator - that is my favourite. I always try and get in to the brew pub in Melbourne when it is on, in fact the brewer - Dave Edney sms's me to let me know when it is on!
> 
> God bless the brewers!
> 
> Who will be brewing in Perth??



I work across the road so would love to offer my help. Have been wanting a career change.

Other than that I have not seen any material who will be in charge of brewing.


----------



## cdbrown

I keep walking past this joint on the way from work to the train and am hanging out for it to open. They seem to do the work in spurts as sometimes there's heaps of blokes doing various things, then there's just one or two pottering around. Hurry up dagnamit


----------



## Pete2501

I agree with cdbrown. Please make beer place faster. 

I'm also interested to find out who's the head brewer.


----------



## Katherine

cdbrown said:


> I keep walking past this joint on the way from work to the train and am hanging out for it to open. They seem to do the work in spurts as sometimes there's heaps of blokes doing various things, then there's just one or two pottering around. Hurry up dagnamit




I can see a AHB friday arvo drink thing happening soon....


----------



## cubbie

Katie said:


> I can see a AHB friday arvo drink thing happening soon....


Can we make it Thursday, I already have the Melbourne cornered for a quick pint on Friday lunch  I would be too tempted to go straight from lunch to Friday arvo drinks and I don't think that would go down too well in the office.


----------



## cdbrown

How long do you go for these Friday lunches? Maybe we should just make it a Friday lunch to stuff cubbie around.


----------



## Katherine

cdbrown said:


> How long do you go for these Friday lunches? Maybe we should just make it a Friday lunch to stuff cubbie around.



Im a naughtly public servant, and sometimes dont come back to work at all. That is why I hardly do it anymore!


----------



## seppers

just a update on the generous squire .

im currently laying all the floorcoverings in the place ... a nice wood plank amtico ... anyhows ... the have a microbrewery set up that you can see at the front of the shop . there is a big bar right next to it .. with a kitchen at the back of the building. upstairs there is a there is a tiny bar and another one outside with the view of the roof tops at taka ... not a whole lot of room to move upstairs.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Mercs Own said:


> With any luck for you guys over in the west they will also brew the Speculator - that is my favourite. I always try and get in to the brew pub in Melbourne when it is on, in fact the brewer - Dave Edney sms's me to let me know when it is on!
> 
> God bless the brewers!
> 
> Who will be brewing in Perth??


Good old Dave, he was one of my lectures/brewers at Edith Cowen uni.Say hello for me. he helped me make my first brewery system.
GB (Nev)


----------



## Pete2501

I wish this place was open already. 

:icon_offtopic: ECU has brewing courses? I might have to go back to UNI. 

I'm so taking the friday arvo off work to enjoy the liquid delights.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Pete2501 said:


> I wish this place was open already.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: ECU has brewing courses? I might have to go back to UNI.
> 
> I'm so taking the friday arvo off work to enjoy the liquid delights.


ECU joondalup , contact Hugh Dunn.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

skippy said:


> i'm a fuckin scientist man


Shite they didnt give you a degree did they ? Looks like you learned how to post images anyway.Bloody wine makers. :icon_vomit: 
GB


----------



## Katherine

any news on this opening?


----------



## KoNG

Whats the plans for beers brewed on site for taps....???
I enjoy drinking beers from the tanks @ King street wharf, but if this venture is going to be majority offsite kegged beer, its not offering much.

[i'll have a full thread read later. being lazy for now]


----------



## cdbrown

Mainly kegged off site but some special local brews


----------



## Pete2501

cdbrown said:


> Mainly kegged off site but some special local brews



Read; beer from not near me gets brought closer to me so i can enjoy it. 

It'd be nice to talk with the brewer if the beer was brewed on-site but you can't have your cake and eat it too. 

How's the construction work going? I'm planning a Friday lunch/afternoon thing for when this place opens.


----------



## Katherine

Pete2501 said:


> Read; beer from not near me gets brought closer to me so i can enjoy it.
> 
> It'd be nice to talk with the brewer if the beer was brewed on-site but you can't have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> How's the construction work going? I'm planning a Friday lunch/afternoon thing for when this place opens.




There are a few of us that will probably meet up when it does open. Let us know!

Yeah we are spoilt over here with micro brewery choices. Would be good to have a range from another state. living so close to Little Creatures get so BORING! :super:


----------



## Pete2501

We are and we aren't. If you're that close to Little creatures why not make Clancy's fish pub your local. At the Applecross pub they have heaps of WA beers on tap. 

I love the Matso's midstrength gingerbeer. My mate it partial to feral white but I think he's a bit feral myself. 

I'm keen as mustard to check this place out


----------



## Katherine

Pete2501 said:


> We are and we aren't. If you're that close to Little creatures why not make Clancy's fish pub your local. At the Applecross pub they have heaps of WA beers on tap.
> 
> I love the Matso's midstrength gingerbeer. My mate it partial to feral white but I think he's a bit feral myself.
> 
> I'm keen as mustard to check this place out



Clancys is my second local (1st is my own keg fridge) . I love Clancys, Im a huge fan of the Feral hop hog. Im not keen on the Feral white as Im not into wheat beers. I loved the Billabong Ginger beer on tap which was before the Matso one. Also like the fried mice!


----------



## Pete2501

They're so bad for your but it feels so right. 

JS could learn a thing or two by having greasy foods available for me while drinking. 

That's why I don't like going to places like the Brass Monkey or the Melbourne. They bore me.


----------



## Katherine

Pete2501 said:


> They're so bad for your but it feels so right.
> 
> JS could learn a thing or two by having greasy foods available for me while drinking.
> 
> That's why I don't like going to places like the Brass Monkey or the Melbourne. They bore me.


 

I like the Brass Monkey. I usually dont go to pubs to eat! LOL! 

Anyhow I wish someone would tell me when this was opening was meant to be JULY!


----------



## Pete2501

Yeah i read that bit the checked the date thinking.... "hello why isn't this place open yet"


----------



## cdbrown

By the looks of it on Monday when I walked past it's still a fair way off.


----------



## Katherine

Wait Awhile


----------



## cdbrown

Walked past this morning to see a bloke doing some pipework on the brew tanks. The bar area is looking nice along with the kitchen. Only a couple of workers were there patching holes and gaps


----------



## Pete2501

That sounds good but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## cdbrown

Decided to walk past the pub this morning and there's been a bit of work done. All the wood railings are installed for the outdoor area. Heaters and lighting for the outdoor area is also complete. Saw a bloke working through various pieces of pipe and vavles, I think he was checking them off a sheet. Inside looks pretty much done but it's a bit hard to tell with all the equipment in there. At least there were about 6 blokes working away instead of 1 or 2.


----------



## faryg

Was told today the grand opening was 13th Oct but not really open for the public for a couple weeks after that, plus the first couple of local beers ; Shaftos Reward, a 4 % amber ale (like a rogers) and Wheatbelt white (wheatbeer) wont be ready straight away neither.


----------



## cdbrown

The brewery side still isn't connected up, but it looks like the kitchen area is sorted - they've even got all the plates stacked and ready. The fonts are installed on the bar but covered over.


----------



## KoNG

faaaarrrr out this fitting is taking forever.
snails pace Perth


----------



## Pete2501

cdbrown said:


> The brewery side still isn't connected up, but it looks like the kitchen area is sorted - they've even got all the plates stacked and ready. The fonts are installed on the bar but covered over.



What are they waiting for. Just connect the kegs already and start pouring that beer.


----------



## vsvsicks

According to an email I just got from the James Squire PR people, the pub will hopefully be open THIS Friday 2/10/09. However I spoke to the manager of The Good Squire, 'Jack' and he has said it will be open Monday and the website is going up today or tomorrow.

YAY!! :beer:


----------



## Pete2501

You're a champ Scott. Cheers for the heads up.


Just a second thought. Did you sign up just to post that? Who are you mysterious Scott G?


Edit: Worries


----------



## thanme

Oooh how exciting


----------



## KoNG

oohhh, the snail has mutated to a tortoise.
where's the hare..?


----------



## vsvsicks

Pete2501 said:


> You're a champ Scott. Cheers for the heads up.
> 
> 
> Just a second thought. Did you sign up just to post that? Who are you mysterious Scott G?
> 
> 
> Edit: Worries



I did sign up just to post that, but I've been keeping an eye on this thread for a while. I found it in a google search while I was looking for the opening date. I decided to send an email to the James Squire PR team this morning and was shocked when I got the dates in the reply. I can't wait to have a pub lunch down there :-D


----------



## Pete2501

That's awesome. I'm looking forward to testing this place out but I'll be visiting the left bank this Sunday though so meh. I'll have to put this one off for a couple weeks.


----------



## cdbrown

Well all the glassware looked to be there and taps are all installed on the fonts. Some blokes were in there last night doing some cleaning up, removing the work gear. I think I even saw a big screen mounted on the wall near the entrance. Still no sign of the brewery being touched.


----------



## MarkBastard

Bloody Perth what the hell, open one in BRISBANE!


----------



## cubbie

cdbrown said:


> Well all the glassware looked to be there and taps are all installed on the fonts. Some blokes were in there last night doing some cleaning up, removing the work gear. I think I even saw a big screen mounted on the wall near the entrance. Still no sign of the brewery being touched.



They were working on the brewery yesterday (I think - could have been Friday). I think they may have even tested the taps Friday I a saw a couple of blokes with beers. these may well have been brought up from Dirty Nelly's.

All the bar stools arrived this morning.


----------



## sinkas

Pete2501 said:


> I'll be visiting the left bank this Sunday



The pub with no good beer,

make sure to wear your white framed sunglasses


----------



## vsvsicks

http://www.rgl.wa.gov.au/ResourceFiles/Decisions/A194369.pdf

Hmmmm it looks like there were a few hurdles for the licensees to jump through to get their licence. Their licence was only granted on 21 August, no wonder it was such slow going with getting it ready!


----------



## Tiny_Tim

Hurdles involved in getting a liquor license in Western Australia!?
Get outta town. Who ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## vsvsicks

ahahaha too true, but at least the delay wasn't cause through lack of funds as was suggested s o m e w h e r e in the last 6 pages.


----------



## cubbie

Tiny_Tim said:


> Hurdles involved in getting a liquor license in Western Australia!?
> Get outta town. Who ever heard of such a thing?



I have been told that the Northbridge Micro Brewery that is planned has had objections from the WA Police and Heath departments against it getting a liquor license. PCC has approved the planning application.

Surely a Micro will promote a better drinking culture and attract a different sort of person to Northbridge


----------



## Pete2501

I'm a nerd I don't have white frame sunglasses.


----------



## vsvsicks

It seems they were worried with issues involving the concentration/density of licensed venues in the West End of Murray Street (perhaps the Northbridge Micro Brewery is having similar issues) notwithstanding that these are 'entertainment' districts. Of more concern are the concentration/density of idiots in our state that cause the problems in the first place... 

Surely a wider variety of venues and more up market venues would change the makeup of the people frequenting Perth and Northbridge. Possibly less 'free to enter' and 'drink til you spew' :icon_vomit: nightclubs would be a better solution than to knock back places like Micro breweries. :blink:


----------



## beerbrewer76543

cubbie said:


> I have been told that the Northbridge Micro Brewery that is planned has had objections from the WA Police and Heath departments against it getting a liquor license. PCC has approved the planning application.
> 
> Surely a Micro will promote a better drinking culture and attract a different sort of person to Northbridge



The WA Police would make Northbridge an alcohol free zone if they could!


----------



## Pete2501

I think the WA Police would make Northbridge a safe zone if they could. Alcohol can make idiots turn into gigantic idiots. It's just the way it is. 

I like the Sail and Anchor atmosphere and hope these places have something like that. Perhaps a place that attracts an older crowed? I'm only 24 but enjoy the vibe S&A gives off.


----------



## Katherine

cubbie said:


> I have been told that the Northbridge Micro Brewery that is planned has had objections from the WA Police and Heath departments against it getting a liquor license. PCC has approved the planning application.
> 
> Surely a Micro will promote a better drinking culture and attract a different sort of person to Northbridge



same old story all the time... I hardly frequent the city (work only) occasional drink at Durty's, or sixpence!




Scott G said:


> It seems they were worried with issues involving the concentration/density of licensed venues in the West End of Murray Street (perhaps the Northbridge Micro Brewery is having similar issues) notwithstanding that these are 'entertainment' districts. Of more concern are the concentration/density of idiots in our state that cause the problems in the first place...
> 
> Surely a wider variety of venues and more up market venues would change the makeup of the people frequenting Perth and Northbridge. Possibly less 'free to enter' and 'drink til you spew' :icon_vomit: nightclubs would be a better solution than to knock back places like Micro breweries. :blink:



and hate Northbridge for that reason! Putting another place to go in the CBD would be great. Maybe more people would frequent the city if that was the case! I love the Lucky Shag as a location... But have to drink Trummer from the bottle (not that thats a bad thing)...

Lucky to live in Freo area I guess! Norfolk, S&A, Mad Monk, Clancy's and Little Creatures. Cant complain about that I guess!


----------



## sinkas

Scott G said:


> According to an email I just got from the James Squire PR people, the pub will hopefully be open THIS Friday 2/10/09. However I spoke to the manager of The Good Squire, 'Jack' and he has said it will be open Monday and the website is going up today or tomorrow.
> 
> YAY!! :beer:



ALso apparently a opening shindig on the 13 oct, with the good Dr Hahn making a appearance, brewing supposed to start as early as this weekend


----------



## vsvsicks

I just went to durty's for lunch and had a quick squiz at the Generous Squire. There were cleaners there getting everything polished up, plates in the kitchen but no beers in sight :-( There was still a bit of tradey paraphernalia around... so it looks like there may be some small stuff still going on. Other than that there's furniture in now and everything looks pretty swish inside.


----------



## thanme

Do you just rock up for the thing on the 13th? Or do you need to be invited?

Scott: I guess that means it's not opening this weekend?  That's a bugger. I'll be in the city tomorrow night too!


----------



## vsvsicks

NME said:


> Do you just rock up for the thing on the 13th? Or do you need to be invited?
> 
> Scott: I guess that means it's not opening this weekend?  That's a bugger. I'll be in the city tomorrow night too!



yeah I guess not :angry: 

oh and just a heads up, Durty's have taken JS Amber Ale off their taps... the tap is still there but no beer


----------



## cubbie

A colleague walked past this morning and said that they had the salt, pepper, menu's etc out this morning


----------



## vsvsicks

cubbie said:


> A colleague walked past this morning and said that they had the salt, pepper, menu's etc out this morning



Hell yeah! 

Well I got a booking for lunch time today, will report back with my findings


----------



## johnw

To quote Mr Burns.... 'Excellent'.


----------



## cdbrown

Scott G said:


> yeah I guess not :angry:
> 
> oh and just a heads up, Durty's have taken JS Amber Ale off their taps... the tap is still there but no beer



I went in there on Thursday for lunch and they managed to get about 1/3 pint out of it before it went dry... sorry.

I'll be checking it out today at lunchtime - hopefully they'll be open and I can grab a pint.


----------



## sinkas

NME said:


> Do you just rock up for the thing on the 13th? Or do you need to be invited?
> 
> Scott: I guess that means it's not opening this weekend?  That's a bugger. I'll be in the city tomorrow night too!



Invite only I assume


----------



## vsvsicks

cdbrown said:


> I went in there on Thursday for lunch and they managed to get about 1/3 pint out of it before it went dry... sorry.
> 
> I'll be checking it out today at lunchtime - hopefully they'll be open and I can grab a pint.




I just got a bell from the manager, apparently one of their toilets flooded and so they had to close until it's fixed. Plumber's on the way but they won't be open for my 1pm lunch today  

Bloody hell, I was looking forward to a cheeky Monday pub lunch too!! :angry:


----------



## vsvsicks

http://www.thegeneroussquire.com.au/home.html

website is up... needs some work tho, it looks crap in internet explorer, just another reason to use Firefox ;-)


----------



## cdbrown

Didn't make it today, but will be there about 12 tomorrow if anyone is keen for a drink.


----------



## cubbie

Scott G said:


> http://www.thegeneroussquire.com.au/home.html
> 
> website is up... needs some work tho, it looks crap in internet explorer, just another reason to use Firefox ;-)



Looks like the menu comes with typical Perth pricing.

The burger joint on the other side of Dirty's is up for a liquor license, not sure on their prices but I would assume they are less than $20 for most burgers.


----------



## thanme

Told the missus I'd take her out to dinner if we could go here. Booked in for Wednesday night! 
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pete2501

I want to try a lot of the menu and drink a lot of the beer. 

I really could go for a steak sandwich and pint of amber ale after yesterday at Tradewinds. 

Even better stay there till dinner and have paella or a Convicts Tucker Bag.


----------



## RobB

It's up and running, with a couple of dozen people enjoying the outdoor seating. Not bad for a Monday afternoon. Some of them had tasting paddles with six glasses. So that's Pils, Porter, IPA, Golden, Amber and ???????? Is there a seaonal ale out at the moment or am I missing one of their regular range?


----------



## sinkas

Malty Cultural said:


> It's up and running, with a couple of dozen people enjoying the outdoor seating. Not bad for a Monday afternoon. Some of them had tasting paddles with six glasses. So that's Pils, Porter, IPA, Golden, Amber and ???????? Is there a seaonal ale out at the moment or am I missing one of their regular range?



sundowner lager


----------



## cdbrown

Anyone up for a pint today at lunch?


----------



## thanme

Would love to, but I'm not working in the city atm :/


----------



## thanme

Also, to confirm what sinkas said:

Beer Menu


----------



## cubbie

I could be up for a pint. Just checking if the better half wanted to meet up.


----------



## cdbrown

I'm heading there at 12.30 with a chick from work and to meet a mate for a drink (or two).


----------



## cubbie

I am free for a beer in about 30min.


----------



## cubbie

cdbrown said:


> I'm heading there at 12.30 with a chick from work and to meet a mate for a drink (or two).



Sorry missed that, did not see you had posted the same time as myself. Maybe another time.


----------



## cdbrown

Well it's a pretty damn flash place inside that's for sure. All the JS range is available on tap along with Heinekin and some others. $10 a pint will ensure I won't be visiting there too regularly considering Durty's are a few dollars cheaper. Stupid licencing requirements forcing the bar to be a premium steak house with pricing to match.


----------



## cubbie

cdbrown said:


> Well it's a pretty damn flash place inside that's for sure. All the JS range is available on tap along with Heinekin and some others. $10 a pint will ensure I won't be visiting there too regularly considering Durty's are a few dollars cheaper. Stupid licencing requirements forcing the bar to be a premium steak house with pricing to match.


Well I will pop in for a beer some time but considering I can get a LCPA, Rogers or Coppers for a few bucks less at the Melb think I will be going there.
Don't you love our licensing and planning laws.


----------



## pbrosnan

cdbrown said:


> Well it's a pretty damn flash place inside that's for sure. All the JS range is available on tap along with Heinekin and some others. $10 a pint will ensure I won't be visiting there too regularly considering Durty's are a few dollars cheaper. Stupid licencing requirements forcing the bar to be a premium steak house with pricing to match.



Yeah, I paid $5.50 for a small Sundowner. We really are ripped off here in Perth. About the only place you can get a pint for under $9.00 in the city is Bobby's and that's during happy hour. I spent a few days in Melbourne and a couple of weeks in the US. I paid $12.00 US for 2 pints of SNPA in a tourist pub on Hollywood Blvd. What do you think justifies a pub in the Perth CBD charging 50% more for pints of imported megaswill? Wouldn't have thought it's the rent as I'm sure rents on Hollywood Blvd are higher than Murray street. And JS charging $9.00 for their own product? They are obviously price gouging. I won't be frequenting the place. Economy was not one of the reasons I started brewing but after comparing the prices of quality beer in the rest of the world to what we pay here I'd be a fool not to think that brewing my own quality beer is much more rational than handing over wads of cash for a vastly overpriced product. Mind you the weather's nice here and the traffic's not as bad.


----------



## Pete2501

pbrosnan said:


> ... And JS charging $9.00 for their own product? They are obviously price gouging. I won't be frequenting the place...



Why is this price gouging? Sure it's their own product but take for example Tradewinds. I bought 3 pints of Amber ale it was just under $30 these prices seem the norm no? Any places in Perth that do have JS on tap won't be able to compete with TGS if they did lower the prices.


----------



## eamonnfoley

pbrosnan said:


> Yeah, I paid $5.50 for a small Sundowner. We really are ripped off here in Perth. About the only place you can get a pint for under $9.00 in the city is Bobby's and that's during happy hour. I spent a few days in Melbourne and a couple of weeks in the US. I paid $12.00 US for 2 pints of SNPA in a tourist pub on Hollywood Blvd. What do you think justifies a pub in the Perth CBD charging 50% more for pints of imported megaswill? Wouldn't have thought it's the rent as I'm sure rents on Hollywood Blvd are higher than Murray street. And JS charging $9.00 for their own product? They are obviously price gouging. I won't be frequenting the place. Economy was not one of the reasons I started brewing but after comparing the prices of quality beer in the rest of the world to what we pay here I'd be a fool not to think that brewing my own quality beer is much more rational than handing over wads of cash for a vastly overpriced product. Mind you the weather's nice here and the traffic's not as bad.




+1 - Its only beer after all. A few weeks ago in the Sydney CBD I was paying $5 for schooners of golden ale. Thats 425ml which equates to $6.50 a pint.


----------



## Pete2501

That's a bit BS foles. 

I want my cheap beer now please.


----------



## cdbrown

Oh for the days when $10 a jug was expensive. It was funny walking to the Squire yesterday seeing how busy Durty's was in comparison to the Squire. Still it was nice to get the IPA on tap and will be interested in tasting what they brew on premises.


----------



## Pete2501

I bitch and whine but I'm organising a long lunch in a week or so.


----------



## Tiny_Tim

Had dinner there last night, the place is very nicely decked out. No expense would seem to have been spared. Had the fantastic Paella, food was delicious and very friendly, relaxed service. It's huge on the inside; two bars upstairs and a long, multiple tap bar downstairs. $10 per pint is the only thing that will/might stop me going there on a regular basis. 

Couple of crappy phone pics:


----------



## pbrosnan

Pete2501 said:


> I bought 3 pints of Amber ale it was just under $30 these prices seem the norm no?



Why is this the norm? You enjoy parting with $30 for 3 drinks? As I said, and as Foles pointed out you can buy beer a lot cheaper in other places (although for some reason Pete2501 appears to think this is untrue?? Perhaps he needs to travel a bit more). It's price gouging because it appears to me that pub owners have a tacit agreement to charge the too much for a pint and the Perth punter is happy to be gouged. It's why we have a totally lifeless restaurant and pub scene compared to just about anywhere. It's fine if you want to pay big dollars in an up-market establishment, but what's wrong with a bit of choice? I mean the Tradewinds is hardly the Ritz Carlton and yet they charge $10 for a pint!? Get outta here! It's a total, unashamed ripoff.


----------



## johnw

Just for a comparisons sake, and a little off topic, where are other establishments to get decent beers? There has to be a few that offer a good pint at a decent price.

Its $9 at Little Creatures for a Bright if i recall correctly. I went to Basement on Broadway on Saturday and they wanted $13.50 for a pint of Asahi.


----------



## mika

Place just up the road from work, basically a hole in the wall with a fridge, sells Corona for $9/stubbie and Asahi I think was $11 or $12.
Just seems to be the average price in Perth, so I don't drink out much.

As a side note, went to the Mash Brewery in Bunbury last weekend, middy of seasonal release beer (which wasn't really that great) $10, but you got a glass with it, so not so bad in the scheme of things. I think their regular pints are up close to $9 as well though.


----------



## mwd

$10.00 a pint is a bit steep anywhere IMHO

Only $6.40 a pint in Blue sky brewery up here.( last time I was in )

US$10.00 a pint for megaswill in the Irish Village Dubai International Airport.


----------



## O'Henry

Now I am wondering why I want to move to Perth with Prices like that. Was drinking JSGA for $4 a schooner close to Sydney CBD last week, and places like Schawrtz and Paddys can do their own brews for similar prices. 

Seriously now, and a little OT, is there a cheap pint in Perth?


----------



## Munut

"Seriously now, and a little OT, is there a cheap pint in Perth?"

Not really if you were running a pub why would you charge less than the place around the corner where there's more than enougth punters to fill all the pubs in perth.

Its why I hardly drink in the CBD everywhere's packed and over priced.


----------



## hughman666

funnily enough, this news on the sydney james squire brewhouse website:

_"James Squire Golden Hour

- $5 Pints!

$5 Pints of James Squire Beer. What a brilliant way to end the day!"_

maybe the perth outfit will follow suit <_<


----------



## pbrosnan

Munut said:


> "Seriously now, and a little OT, is there a cheap pint in Perth?"
> Its why I hardly drink in the CBD everywhere's packed and over priced.



I rest my case m'lud. It's overpriced and crowded because of the lack of venues not trying rip you off. Anyway most of the CBD drinkers are the Red Bull and vodka crowd who don't know how to drink, are blind by 9 and are just out to be seen.


----------



## thanme

I'm pretty sure I was paying $7.50 for Monteiths in Northbridge on Saturday.

Anyhow, I just got back for the Generous Squire after taking the missus to dinner. There was no-one else dining, so the service as pretty awesome. I hadn't so much as finished my last mouthful of beer before being offered another. The food was really good too! The bar itself was doing pretty good for a Wednesday, and I noticed a lot of people were ordering Sundowner. Much to my dismay, they'd actually run out of Amber, and they had another tap labeled "Docklands Pale" which the bartender said was made at the brewhouse in Vic, and they were just selling it until they got their house beers up and going. They were out of that too! But said they were getting more in tomorrow. I have a bit of a pale ale thing going on at the moment, so I aim to get back to try it before it goes away. Also, I really like the upstairs bit. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## randyrob

[quote name='O'Henry' post='532914' date='Oct 7 2009, 08:12 PM']Seriously now, and a little OT, is there a cheap pint in Perth?[/quote]

I'm sure i was paying $6 a pint at the Flying Scotsman not long ago and they have a pizza and pint deal on a sunday for $10
so yes still bargains to be found!

Rob.


----------



## johnw

Maybe we should start a new thread of where you can get a special offer on a pint and a feed in Perth. 

....Might be a short thread tho 

DrinkBeer


----------



## Pete2501

$30 for 3 pints isn't good. 

This is why I only go out to a pub once every two months or so. Tradewinds was the first time I've been to a pub since... The Canning Vale pub nearly 2 months prior. 

I'm not saying I like it but I don't get up in arms about it either. I just stay at home most of the time. We have work colleges from the eastern states that come over for work etc. and explain how cheap a pub meal amd booze is over there. I know we're getting ripped off but I'm just as happy to stay in doors. I like cooking. I like hosting. I like brewing beer and drinking my handy work. 

All the same I like JS beers so I'll be going to this place as I've wanted to have a LOOOOng friday lunch for some time now.


----------



## O'Henry

hughman666 said:


> funnily enough, this news on the sydney james squire brewhouse website:
> 
> _"James Squire Golden Hour
> 
> - $5 Pints!
> 
> $5 Pints of James Squire Beer. What a brilliant way to end the day!"_
> 
> maybe the perth outfit will follow suit <_<



Pints are only $8.50 IIRC at the sydney brewhouse. But hey, even a $6 or $7 happy hour would be welcome.

I think paying $6 for a pint of Tooheys Old is rough, so getting used to those prices might take a bit. Will have to step on the home brew as soon as I get over there.


----------



## cdbrown

Ever since the various Accords came in to Perth, Fremantly and Northbridge the price of alcohol has increased. They keep trying to reduce alcohol related problems but increasing the price and heavily regulating the market doesn't do it. Even happy hours are frowned upon by the council, police and liquor board. If they do have happy hour it's only $1-$2 off the normal price. Having the liquor board make it very difficult for people to get licences and then placing a number of rules on them just shows the mentality of Perth. Welcome to the overpriced, over policed nanny state.


----------



## whitegoose

You guys are mental... I don't know what pubs you go to but while $10 for a pint is not great, it's certainly not anything to be shocked at, in my experience!

I can't wait to head down to the generous squire sometime in the next few weeks!!! Sooooooo stoked.


----------



## cubbie

I get a Rogers for $8 at the Melbourne and I think the LCPA is the same price.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

Ended up at the Generous Squire last night for a feed and worked my way thru the taps, I must admit i wasn't holding a lot of hope for the place
call me cynical i don't mind but.... was plesantly suprised, even tho the the place was raging the service was still fantastic almost to the extent of being over serviced,
the meals were great I had the Convict's Tucker Bag and the missus had the Chilli Mussles, she is a Chilli Mussles Nazi and would easily send anything she is even partially unhappy with back to the kitchen but she rated them. The beers were all at their freshest, my only gripe was they were served colder than i have ever experienced before in any pub, so as long as you order one pint ahead at a time you'll be right! The actual brewery itself is still in bits and pieces so the Dockside Pale was on tap in place of the onsite brews. It didn't last too long before the keg ran dry.











Rob.


----------



## randyrob

Just some crappy iphone pics, I did take some proper ones on my digital camera but seem to have misplaced it


----------



## beerbrewer76543

cdbrown said:


> Welcome to the overpriced, over policed nanny state.



Yeah don't come to Perth if you are looking for an exciting place... It's illegal over here.


----------



## pbrosnan

whitegoose said:


> in my experience!



I think this is the key phrase. People are so stoked to eat overpriced food and drink overpriced beverages because Perth is a very isolated place and a lot of people don't travel outside the state. I don't have a problem with businesses making a profit but price gouging is a different matter. As has been said being ripped off leads to a "stay at home" mentality and thus we don't see much diversity in the entertainment market both on a cost and type basis. It's wasn't always the case, there used to be quite a few lower end pubs in the CBD but not anymore. Frankly I'd sacrifice aesthetics for price in most circumstances. BTW, I hope the brewers are small as the brewhouse is very tight.


----------



## thanme

rob: Did you get to try to Docklands Pale?? 

I had the Convicts Tucker Bag too. Loved it


----------



## randyrob

NME said:


> rob: Did you get to try to Docklands Pale??



Hey Mate,

Yup, The pour i had was fairly murkey, had a bit of earthy hop spice in the aroma, low bitterness, bready malt in the flavour and quite a thin body
saying all that i did enjoy it, 

Not sure what style it is supposed to be it reminds me of the aussie ale recipe i brew at home.

Looking forward to trying Shaftos Reward when it's available!

Rob.


----------



## thanme

Cool! Going to make it my mission to have a glass before they scrap it 

I'm looking forward to their wheat beer too...But I have a bit of a wheat beer thing going on at the moment


----------



## sinkas

randyrob said:


> Looking forward to trying Shaftos Reward when it's available!
> 
> Rob.




IS that thier low carb malternative


----------



## randyrob

NME said:


> I have a bit of a pale ale thing going on at the moment






NME said:


> But I have a bit of a wheat beer thing going on at the moment



h34r: Are you sure you don't just have a Beer in general thing going on atm....




sinkas said:


> IS that thier low carb malternative



me man boobs aren't that much of a problem :unsure: 

it will be an ESB

"Shaftos Reward, 3.8 4.2%, English Style bitter ale"


----------



## skippy

cdbrown said:


> Ever since the various Accords came in to Perth, Fremantly and Northbridge the price of alcohol has increased. They keep trying to reduce alcohol related problems but increasing the price and heavily regulating the market doesn't do it. Even happy hours are frowned upon by the council, police and liquor board. If they do have happy hour it's only $1-$2 off the normal price. Having the liquor board make it very difficult for people to get licences and then placing a number of rules on them just shows the mentality of Perth. Welcome to the overpriced, over policed nanny state.




couldn't of said it better myself, you just have to take a look at that rob johnstone to figure Perth has become VERY conservative....


----------



## thanme

Haha. I got caught out 

Pale seems to be my style of the year. Wheat, maybe just this month


----------



## Tiny_Tim

I thought the Docklands Pale tasted pretty nasty. The style was much too thin and lagery for my liking, but it was also bland and soapy, you could definitely taste that it had been driven across the Nullabor. When I was at the Melbourne Brewhouse earlier this year they had an amazing American style pale on tap, really hoppy and bold. The Docklands Pale at Generous Squire was nothing compared to that beer, probably just a few unwanted kegs from Melbourne they needed to get rid of.


----------



## pbrosnan

My faith in Perth pub prices was partially restored last night. I went to the Northbridge and paid $9.50 for a pint of Coopers PA. Had another one and then switched to JS Amber. Handed over $20 and the barman said "$12". "Bloody hell I thought" and reached for the wallet. But no, $12 for 2 pints! Apparently they Amber was on special. Wish I'd know before I bought the Coopers.
Does make you wonder though, how can they justify a 30% premium on the Coopers?


----------



## Pete2501

pbrosnan said:


> ...Does make you wonder though, how can they justify a 30% premium on the Coopers?



You pay more because it's closer. 

Also I remember something about breweries installing draught system at the cost of selling certain beers for X amount of time. They might get some beers on special and be forced to hike up other prices. Or they're gouging money from your wallet. 

Half full, half empty you choose.


----------



## Pete2501

randyrob said:


> View attachment 31767



I just noticed going back through some posts that the girl is growing an extra head. 

Poor thing I hope she doesn't get ridculed too much. 

I haven't been to this place yet and I'm debating whether I go this weekend or save the money and put it towards a chest freezer :icon_drool2:


----------



## sinkas

had the pale ale there last night, wow what an underwhelming beer, tasted much like rob said an "aussie ale" food was tasty,a geezer said they should be brewing there in 1-2 weeks, however I think that might be a bit optimistic. Its quite inviting, and looks like they have already got a reasonable crowd there


----------



## cdbrown

Mrs came into town yesterday so went there for lunch - service is fantastic that's for sure and the meals were large. Had a couple of pints whilst eating and got a few coins in change from $100. Won't be doing that again in a hurry. They sundowner wasn't available - not that I would ask for it as it's quite unimpressive. IPA and Golden Ale suit me quite fine.

That being said I will be there tomorrow afternoon from 5 as work is putting on some drinks for us - social club budget has to be spent somehow.

edit - walking past this morning and there's a lot of shiny s/s piping connecting the various vessels to the exchanger. Still a bit of a shambles but at least it's showing signs of progress.


----------



## Diggles

I frequent Perth now and again from Karratha and was looking for some local knowledge about the best plce to go for a decent pint. Usually stay at the ridges.

There's a little restaurant down a small alley way accross the road from the Ridges that sells Old Speckled Hen in a bottle, costly at $12 a bottle, but a nice change  Tasted quite different to what I remember back in Blighty (UK), on tap tho!!

Diggles


----------



## Tiny_Tim

Diggles said:


> I frequent Perth now and again from Karratha and was looking for some local knowledge about the best plce to go for a decent pint. Usually stay at the ridges.
> 
> There's a little restaurant down a small alley way accross the road from the Ridges that sells Old Speckled Hen in a bottle, costly at $12 a bottle, but a nice change  Tasted quite different to what I remember back in Blighty (UK), on tap tho!!
> 
> Diggles



The Moon & Sixpence on Murray St usually has a decent selection of that kind of thing, that might be the one you're referring to. The Generous Squire is just a bit further up Murray, away from the city centre, and the Belgian BC. Besides that it's all super-swank bars around that area, who daren't sell anything more exotic than Asahi.


----------



## pbrosnan

Pete2501 said:


> You pay more because it's closer.



Irony? I think ... otherwise you'll have to explain.


----------



## Diggles

Tiny_Tim said:


> The Moon & Sixpence on Murray St usually has a decent selection of that kind of thing, that might be the one you're referring to. The Generous Squire is just a bit further up Murray, away from the city centre, and the Belgian BC. Besides that it's all super-swank bars around that area, who daren't sell anything more exotic than Asahi.




Thanks mate, I'll go on a scouting mission next time and check them out.


----------



## hughman666

Tiny_Tim said:


> The Moon & Sixpence on Murray St usually has a decent selection of that kind of thing, that might be the one you're referring to. The Generous Squire is just a bit further up Murray, away from the city centre, and the Belgian BC. Besides that it's all super-swank bars around that area, who daren't sell anything more exotic than Asahi.



i disagree. yes you can get asahi at a few of those places, but you can also get matilda bay alpha pale ale (CBD bar), feral white & JS amber (durty's and the melbourne), pintzillas of LCPA and a selection of alhambra (andaluz), wiehenstephan hefe (emporio) to name a few...you just need to know where to go ;-)


----------



## hughman666

i was at the JS brewhouse on King St Wharf in sydney this week. had the governor king which is a fruity hoppy ale, damn tasty :icon_drool2:


----------

